# Havana Honeys Del Sol (Vanilla) Cigar Review - Not too bad



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If you are in a pinch, and cannot get your hands on a CAO Flavours gold honey cigar...this isn't a bad alternitive. I have had better honeys and I ...

Read the full review here: Havana Honeys Del Sol (Vanilla) Cigar Review - Not too bad


----------

